# NSF Certified Smokers



## Low and Slow 1 (Jul 20, 2018)

I am looking to start a catering business in MA.  I was just informed by the local Health Board that they will only grant certification and licensing for the business if I am using a NSF certified smoker.  

I am hoping to find a fairly large unit on a trailer that is NSF certified.  I thought I found one in the Meadow Creek TS250, but they do not have the NSF rating.  

I have only found a very few and they are extremely expensive.  Does anyone have any advice on manufacturers that have well made and reasonably priced smokers that have this certification?

I am even willing to purchase a used unit if someone has something available.  

Thanks for your help


----------

